# Supplements for the Dogs



## glovera (Dec 13, 2012)

I have been researching what kind of vitamins would be good for my dogs overall health. I currently am giving fish oil to help with their coats and vitamin e...ive been hearing a lot about glucosamine, MSM, vitamin c, and flaxseed oil as well... This seems like a lot of vitamins, but before I go buying all of this for 6 dogs I want to make sure that it is actually beneficial and what kind would be best to use.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

I use bullymax he looks great with a nice shiny coat

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Bullymax is not healthy for dogs....

And the supplements depends on what the kibble you are feeding already contains. If you are feeding raw there is a list of supplements recommended....


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> Bullymax is not healthy for dogs....
> 
> And the supplements depends on what the kibble you are feeding already contains. If you are feeding raw there is a list of supplements recommended....


Is there sumthn n it that's not good ? My bottle just says its a multivitamin

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

The only supplement I'm giving my 13 week puppy is Kronch salmon oil.

Great for his coat, his skin, and helps maintain healthy kidneys! Not to mention the dogs love the taste/scent of it.

1 pump of it directly in his morning feed for his weight(up to 25 lbs, then its 2 pumps)


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah im not big on "multivitamins" for dogs. i have some stuff i add to feed on occasion, pumpkin, plain yogurt, raw eggs, and apple cider vinegar. ive use fish oil before but didnt see that much of a difference... but that was for Odin and the food he's on has a lot of fish and fish meal in it...


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

I've used a vitamin pill or powder form (which last longer) called NUVET.Never had a issue with it have never heard of it being dangerous for dogs or cats.Nor heard of a recall on it.


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

BluSoldier said:


> Is there sumthn n it that's not good ? My bottle just says its a multivitamin
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bullymax won't do anything that proper diet and exercise can't.
I think that using any kind of muscle building supplements (unless necessary due to health conditions) seems kind of lazy.
While dogs fed such supplements often look to be in rather good shape, I can't help but wonder what quality of overall condition (both physical and mental) are they in compared to dogs that obtained the same physical shape in a more traditional manner of proper diet and exercise.

Plus anything that contains hydrogenated cottonseed oil is NOT OKAY. There are some other things that I don't like as well: the fact that they're using dl-methionine instead of l-methionine means they're cheaping out on that ingredient.

I give my dogs fish oil and vitamin E.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> Bullymax won't do anything that proper diet and exercise can't.
> I think that using any kind of muscle building supplements (unless necessary due to health conditions) seems kind of lazy.
> While dogs fed such supplements often look to be in rather good shape, I can't help but wonder what quality of overall condition (both physical and mental) are they in compared to dogs that obtained the same physical shape in a more traditional manner of proper diet and exercise.
> 
> ...


I want him to look his best but with hubby working a month straight an having 3 kids ages 5 an under I don't have enuff to time to do alot with him he gets lots of play time outside an inside with the kids but that about it rite now. I thought wit it being a multivitamin it would be good for him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

BluSoldier said:


> I want him to look his best but with hubby working a month straight an having 3 kids ages 5 an under I don't have enuff to time to do alot with him he gets lots of play time outside an inside with the kids but that about it rite now. I thought wit it being a multivitamin it would be good for him .
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nah, he doesn't need that. Especially at his age, he's still so young! Feeding a high quality kibble and his playtime should be fine for him for now.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> Nah, he doesn't need that. Especially at his age, he's still so young! Feeding a high quality kibble and his playtime should be fine for him for now.


OK I'm fine with saving my 30 bucks a month for it lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

BluSoldier said:


> OK I'm fine with saving my 30 bucks a month for it lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good idea! lol :thumbsup:


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

~Missy~ said:


> Nah, he doesn't need that. Especially at his age, he's still so young! Feeding a high quality kibble and his playtime should be fine for him for now.


Yea and a treadmill works wonders plus flirt pole or spring pole will help him get exercise.All you need to do is run or walk him and let him play.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

It's not that Bully Max isn't healthy, it's just that it's unnecessary if you're providing your dog with a decent quality kibble and regular exercise. 

I personally don't supplement with anything, unless a raw egg here or there counts. Fish oil and Vitamin E are good. Don't really see the need for things like extra glucosamine.


----------



## devonte151 (Oct 24, 2012)

Another type of vitaim supplement you could use is k9 super fuel it reslly good for working dog for quicker recover time


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

missy, you go girl,
everything you said shouild maintain a healthy puppy


----------

